# Meet Daisy, the spoiled goat.



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

This is Daisy, a Mini Nubian that acts more like a dog then a goat. She attached herself to me the minute I stepped into the pen the seller had her in and since then can't stand to be away from me. She has a lovely voice, but right now I'd like her to loose it.:hammer: BAA! if you walk by the window BAA! if you open the door BAAAAAAA! if you walk outside but don't interact with her. She has an older doe and a wether for company, but she'd rather be with people. 









She also only has 1 and 1/2 horns due to a past run in with a fence according to the seller. The half-o-horn is almost flat against her head and it makes her look like an off center unicorn.










She is waaay to interested in the camera for me to get any good pics of here. The minute she sees it in my hands she comes running over and tries to sniff it.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww, Hi Daisy!! I love her moonspots!!

Before I brought home our minimanchas I explained to my husband that minimanchas would be best for us because they'd be quieter than pure Nigerians. Then Basil made a liar out of me with her Nubian scream! Every morning she stands at the gate at sunrise yelling "MAAAA!!! MAAAA!!!" Luckily she has quieted down for the most part during the day...but in the morning you better believe I'm sprinting to get out there before she wakes the neighbors!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Aww, Hi Daisy!! I love her moonspots!!
> 
> Before I brought home our minimanchas I explained to my husband that minimanchas would be best for us because they'd be quieter than pure Nigerians. Then Basil made a liar out of me with her Nubian scream! Every morning she stands at the gate at sunrise yelling "MAAAA!!! MAAAA!!!" Luckily she has quieted down for the most part during the day...but in the morning you better believe I'm sprinting to get out there before she wakes the neighbors!


Love your minmancha!

Daisy's baa sound like she's saying either "NOOOO!" or "MOOOOM!".


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Our family's goats are like that too. They go toward the area closest to the kitchen window, look in, and cry for someone to come out and pet them. When you do pet them, the second you go to leave they freak out again. Luckily they have been getting better about it and have been starting to wait for us to come out instead of begging (screaming).


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Awe, a lopsided unicorn! :lol: I had one of those, then the horn she damaged (with fencing too, and on the same side) kept growing so now her horns are just uneven lengths. 

TexasRanger, pictures like yours make me want to add La Manchas to my herd! 

This is Persephone with her fancy headdress. When she was still on bottle her umbilical bled some, so her belly was wrapped up. She healed up perfectly, but sadly I didn't get a photo of her rockin' a pink camouflage vet wrap. :slapfloor:


----------

